# Cams 1v2p



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

Is anyone using the Cams 1v2p for designs that use more than 2 colors and/or sizes? I understand these designs can be made on the Cams1v2p but would like to get a better understanding of how much time it adds to the transfer making process.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

YourLogoGear said:


> Is anyone using the Cams 1v2p for designs that use more than 2 colors and/or sizes? I understand these designs can be made on the Cams1v2p but would like to get a better understanding of how much time it adds to the transfer making process.


I run 3&4 stone designs all the time. I prefer to run 1 and 2 designs, but business is business.

Depending on how large or small of a run I am doing, I have a few different techniques I use.

If I am just doing a 1 off transfer, I load the initial design from gem master putting my first 2 colors into the system. When done, I go back to gem master, switch my bowl out to my 3rd color... load the design and I am done.

If lets say for example, I'm running 50 transfers. I'll run 50 transfers. Each time I put a transfer sheet down, I'll create "line up points" which allow me to lift the sheet up when done and know where to line it up when I put it back. Its pretty accurate once you get the hang of it.

Then after I am done my 50 transfers, I will load the 3rd and 4th stone into my bowls and put the 50 transfers back down run them again to complete the design.

If I'm making t-shirts in-house, instead of trying to line everything back up, I sometimes go and split the design in half.... run the first 2 colors on 1 transfer sheet, and the 2nd 2 colors on another transfer sheet. On the shirt, I'll press 1 transfer sheet and then press the 2nd transfer sheet. I'll waste some money of transfer paper, but if you get it from the right sources, its pennies a page anyway.

Doing the 2 passes with the line up marks will save you TONS of time. Else your option is not doing the job at all... or running a sheet with 2 stones, dumping the bowls, loading new stones, switching the design and running the rest of it, and then switching back again for the next design.


ps. my new cams is being shipped within the next few days and after I get it up, I'll be looking to offload my 1v2p.


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

Doing 2 passes with line up marks for larger qty runs sounds like a great idea. How does it work out when the space between colors is fairly tight? Do you happen to have a photo and/or video of this process that you could send me?


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

YourLogoGear said:


> Doing 2 passes with line up marks for larger qty runs sounds like a great idea. How does it work out when the space between colors is fairly tight? Do you happen to have a photo and/or video of this process that you could send me?


Its as easy as it looks. I took a sharpy and put 4 x's on my pad. When I put the transfer paper down, I just match up 4 dots to the 4 x's.

Yes, if the stone pattern is tight, and you are in a rush, you can mess up a transfer being off a little. If you spend the extra 10 seconds to be careful making your marks and lining up the paper when placing it back down, you'll be happy with the results.

The only thing I would warn about is cleaning the pad. When you do your regular maintenance on the machine, I skip wiping down the pad with a wet rag. It becomes SOOOO sticky that when you try to line your paper back up you get no slide and it becomes a challenge. I only wipe it down when I know I have easy designs to run... else I keep some baby powder handy to slick up the pad with for easy line up.


----------



## treacle (Apr 18, 2011)

Splitting up 3 plus colors is a great idea, don't know hey I hadn't thought about that. Thanks


----------

